# Monopod for tall people?



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will be looking for a good monopod after my purchase of a telephoto lens. I want one that is strong to hold up to 10 pounds, is no shorter than 66 inches, and doesn't exceed $200. Preferably carbon fiber, I'm looking for the best quality I can get for the price


----------



## table1349 (Sep 24, 2012)

Series 3 Aluminum Monopod 5 Section Extra Long With G-Lock GM3350XL - Aluminum Monopods | Gitzo


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 25, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> Series 3 Aluminum Monopod 5 Section Extra Long With G-Lock GM3350XL - Aluminum Monopods | Gitzo



Alright thank you so much! I found it on Amazon for about $200. Do you have it? If you do, then do you like it, what's your set up, and what do you shoot with it?


----------



## table1349 (Sep 25, 2012)

Actually no I don't use that particular model.  At 6'3" tall I use this pod since I am using big glass on it. Series 5 Carbon 6X Monopod - 4 Section With G-Lock GM5541 - Carbon Monopods | Gitzo

People often forget that the camera or lens foot is going to add height to the setup and that their eyes are approximately 4" lower than their full height.  


Your best bet is to go to a photography shop and try them out to see what you really need.  You well could find that you do not need an extra tall pod.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 25, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> ............People often forget that the camera or lens foot is going to add height to the setup and that their eyes are approximately 4" lower than their full height.
> ..........




Many also forget some monopods don't have a head on them.  So by putting even a simple ball head one gains 2 or 3 inches.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > ............People often forget that the camera or lens foot is going to add height to the setup and that their eyes are approximately 4" lower than their full height.
> ...



Not something I forgot.  Ballheads on monopods serve little purpose IMO.  The biggest use most people have for a ballhead on a monopod is Portrait orientation shooting.  Placing a camera in portrait mode with a ballhead on a monopod defeats the support aspects of using a monopod in the first place.  My monopods have arca-swiss QR plates on them and my camera bodies have arca-swiss L brackets.  In portrait orientation my gear is still centered over the pod.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 25, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> Not something I forgot.  Ballheads on monopods serve little purpose IMO.  The biggest use most people have for a ballhead on a monopod is Portrait orientation shooting.  Placing a camera in portrait mode with a ballhead on a monopod defeats the support aspects of using a monopod in the first place.  My monopods have arca-swiss QR plates on them and my camera bodies have arca-swiss L brackets.  In portrait orientation my gear is still centered over the pod.



Don't forget battery grips


----------



## table1349 (Sep 25, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't make battery grips for the 1D Mk III or 1D MkIV.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Sep 26, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> They don't make battery grips for the 1D Mk III or 1D MkIV.



I never said they did lol, currently I shoot with my T3i


----------

